# Snowed July 12th 25 Years Ago



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

25 years ago today, July 12th, it snowed 4 inches in the High Uintas.









It snowed so hard in the morning I took shelter in a small cave on the side of Hayden Peak. The rocks were slick and the wind was terrible.









By the afternoon most of the snow had melted.








Those were the days.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I remember that storm, as just a young cupcake with my family. We were camping at mirror lake and that was a **** cold morning!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Love the camo goob! I think I still have some of that in a bin someplace. I like the white whiskers your sporting now too.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Were you huntin' high country ducks with that camo?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Were you huntin' high country ducks with that camo?


Ha. 

It's a GoreTex 2-pc rainsuit. My go-to bad weather backpacking gear back then. 

It was before the internet so no one cared what ya looked like.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I remember this storm as well. We were camping up there and had an epic snowball fight. Great memories!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I was up at Strawberry on July 8th and I had frost on my boat cover at 6 am


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

I recall camping at Whitney lake back in '97 in August and a storm rolled in Saturday night started with rain made a good night to sleep listening to the rain hit the tent however we woke up to 8" of snow


----------

